# Thank you Billy



## KenLamain (May 11, 2021)

There are 3 Billy's involved in this deal. Buyer father & son and Billy Sartin from Sartin Marine. Billy Sartin is one of the good guys and we appreciate working with him.
Nice looking boat and a happy buyer.
Let us know how we can help.
Ken & the Jireh Group


----------

